# Question about live plant and lighting...



## LukeyDukey (Feb 11, 2004)

I just got my first P a few days ago and things are going great. I don't know much about aquatic plants so I just got plastic and figured I'd switch later.

The thing is, that my RBP hates the light, it drives him crazy. He always chills under a piece of driftwood in the shade. I took a towel and wrapped it arround the tank, covering the sides and the back so only the front face is exposed, that way a lot of light can't get in. I also try to turn on as few lights as possible in the room.

The problem is that real plants need light...so what should I do?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

P's need their time to settle in.

But often they never really find their peace with any sudden change, even though it has been a daily event for years.

The trick is setting up a light-hood, that enable you to turn on one bulb at the time over of, say an hour, and turn them off the same way at days end.
Or set it up with a dimmer-switch, a bit tricky with plourescents.

Everything around a Pirahna-tank is best done in a determined but yet gentle way.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you are going to learn this more and more as you get deeper into this hobby......piranhas need a lot of time to adjust to their suroundings. they are very alert fish and notice changes. It took my Ps about a month to completely adjust to a tank light and since then they were fine with it. I have live plants in there now and keep the light on a lot. It just takes time man, so do what you want with your tank and give the P time to adjust.

Joe


----------

